# New Spector NS-2000/5 Dan Briggs (BTBAM) signature model



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 27, 2014)

Stuart Spector Designs, LTD - Makers of exceptional bass guitars
















> SPECS & OPTIONS
> 
> NECK
> NECK WOOD: 3 Piece Rock Maple
> ...





> List Price $ 1999.99
> Street Price (in USA) $ 1399.99


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 27, 2014)

If I can find this at a good price, I would love this. Dan Briggs is a bass hero of mine!


----------



## abandonist (Feb 27, 2014)

His name is Dan, not Stan.


----------



## stevexc (Feb 27, 2014)

UGH I need this. So badly. It satisfies the BTBAM fanboy in me AND the massive Spector GAS I've had since bass college...

Only improvement I'd like is block inlays for all the marked frets so the 12th doesn't stick out quite so badly.


----------



## iron blast (Mar 1, 2014)

I really dislike dot inlays. I'm sure it plays awesome just not a fan of the inlays they ruin it for me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 1, 2014)

You're out of luck unless you spend the proper cash on a Spector Euro or a USA NS.


----------



## Arsis (Mar 1, 2014)

Dan deserves a nice sig. I am glad this is a thing.


----------



## Fretless (Mar 1, 2014)

That's super nice. I wouldn't play it, but I got tons of respect for it.


----------

